# Ed Parker TV Commercial



## John Bishop (Jul 31, 2006)

A stroll down memory lane.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGlboCfVzVc&search=Ed Parker


----------



## hongkongfooey (Jul 31, 2006)

That's cool, thanks John


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 31, 2006)

Simply awesome man, thanks for that.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 31, 2006)

Those were the days

Definitely cool

Thanks John


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 31, 2006)

Great Find!!!


----------



## hemi (Jul 31, 2006)

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> Simply awesome man, thanks for that.



I 2nd that Very cool.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 1, 2006)

Loved it... especially that last part where he's talking then gets the 3:1 attack and takes them out and goes back to finishing what he's saying... didn't those guys' mothers ever tell them it's not nice to interuppt a Grand Master doing a spiel on his art? Geez...  

Good stuff.

I scrolled down a bit and found this one... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCN8dhzyf_8&mode=related&search=Ed%20Parker
by "Associate Master Gary Ronemus. The ending is pretty funny. 
*Whatever happened to that particular gent?*


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Shodan (Aug 1, 2006)

Awesome!!  Thanks!!  Coming from someone who's always wished they could have met Mr. Parker- it was really cool to hear him speak for the first time and see what he sounded like even!!  Thanks again!!


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 1, 2006)

Cool!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MJS (Aug 1, 2006)

Great clip! Thanks for posting that! 

Mike


----------



## Big Pat (Aug 1, 2006)

Good to see Mr. Sullivan and LeRoux. They sure can move, even to this day. 

EKP RIP
Big Pat


----------



## Hand Sword (Aug 1, 2006)

Is Mr. Parker handing the ring from the Perfect Weapon to someone on this clip?


----------



## Hand Sword (Aug 2, 2006)

My bad! It's the tape around the belt. Looked like he was holding that little, silver ring.


----------

